# New extreme tegu wiggling his back end



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just gt my new xtreme 3 days ago so I have not seen him much. He has been out more today and he wggles his back end when he walks. Is that normal tonka has never done this. He had a few dubias, blueberries, and turkey here. Is this normal


----------



## montana (Jun 10, 2011)

He`s saying mess with me and I`ll kick your butt...


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL yeah he wants nothing to do with me. I can't get him out to walk because He is nervous he has never been handled. I don't know if he would do it walking a far distance. He is out alot because he is in the same enclosure as tonka so he askss next to him.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 10, 2011)

_How old and how big is it,.. does he walk for a bit then drag is but and or wiggle while still moving? Or does he stay in place like he's trying to poop? He could be just marking his territory. Especially with the other tegus you have and have had around._


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 10, 2011)

He is 2 feet.I picked him up today to clean in his hide he let me pick him up. I took him to the bathroom and he wiggled while walking then he came over and sat on my lap. He has been sitting on th window sill letting me pet I put a a leash because he is still long and slim. Does is seem weird he is letting me handle him and he is sitting on the sill and not running seems weird because he has never been held. Maybe he is marking his territory he is just so small I do have several liards that free roam.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 10, 2011)

is he wiggling his back end or his tail? does he poop ok?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am pretty sure he is the onne who pooped in the cage because Tonka will not until he gets out of his cage. I was worried about maybe him being impacted I will keep an eye on it. He came out last night and hung out for awhile but he just likes lounging around so he did not walk alot.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 11, 2011)

i agree keep an eye on him. My female does it when she gets a "hard poop" then she always prolapses. I have to really watch her food intake and what she eats every week. and my baby male does it because he is kind of off balance from his broken spine. (probably not your case)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 11, 2011)

He has only been here a few days so he has not had to much to eat. He turned his nose up at dubias I was surprised about that. I don't know if he has ever had them needless to say he had no interest.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe he is just a little silly and likes to walk funny.?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 12, 2011)

Could be his sexy walk.


----------

